
SmugBlog: Where's the Mac? - far33d
http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2007/08/08/wheres-the-mac/
======
ivankirigin
The MacBookPro can feed a 30" display, and costs $2K. Businesses should be
leaning towards mobility too, making the laptop a good solution.

~~~
brianmckenzie
Yet most corporations only give laptops to employees whose jobs involve travel
- everyone else gets a sub-$1k Dell desktop, with a hand-me-down display. This
is the segment he's suggesting Apple address.

Laptops for everyone would be awesome, but hard to justify if they'll never
leave the office.

By including the display on the iMac, Apple ensures that they sell a display
with each unit shipped, they maintain their volume discounts in the supply
chain, etc. This is just conjecture on my part, but it wouldn't be surprising.

~~~
ivankirigin
I don't want to get into a debate about apple, but ...

People that can use a sub $1K dell can use a mac mini. People that need
multiple large displays can get a MacPro. People that need mobility get a
MacBookPro.

I don't see the problem.

Also, the IT support costs alone justify getting Macs. My current company has
around 5 people in IT servicing the windows desktops and servers. There are 0
people servicing the linux servers and desktops, because we do development
under linux and peers solve most problems quickly. The mac folks just don't
have problems beyond things like "this doesn't work with our MS exchange
server"

~~~
brianmckenzie
I absolutely agree about the support costs - that alone makes the Macs worth
it.

Having never used the Mac mini I don't feel qualified to compare it to a Dell.
I suspect that the performance is similar, yet I also suspect that a $900
display-less iMac would blow the Dell out of the water, with the drastically
lower support costs.

